# solar array



## calfredo

Me podrían ayudar con esto? The astronaut rapped up 6 hours spacewalk focused on International Space Station solar array issues at 11 a,m.....


----------



## cybermetaller

Hola, calfredo.
Si mal no estoy, *solar array* tiene que ver con páneles solares. ¿Alguien puede confirmar?

Saludos!


----------



## calfredo

Muchas gracias Cybermetaller y Felices Fiestas


----------



## fsabroso

cybermetaller said:


> Hola, calfredo.
> Si mal no estoy, *solar array* tiene que ver con páneles solares. ¿Alguien puede confirmar?
> 
> Saludos!


Estoy de acuerdo con lo de "panel solar":
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=528716

Saludos.


----------



## frangs

"Solar array" sería un grupo de paneles solares, pero desconozco si hay una traducción exacta para eso (más allá de "grupo de paneles solares").
En algún sitio he encontrado que dicen que un grupo de paneles solares sería una "placa solar" pero eso iría contra el uso tan extendido que hay utilizando "placa solar" y "panel solar" como sinónimos.
Yo, por ahora, uso "grupo de paneles solares".


----------



## vicdark

English to Spanish > Education/Pedagogy
> "Education" *array*




conjunto






 English to Spanish Tech/Engineering
> Engineering (general)
> "Solar Energy Farm Proposal" *Array*



arreglo


----------



## frangs

No, al menos en España no.

Soy ingeniero de telecomunicaciones y te puedo asegurar que "arreglo" no se usa en ese sentido en España; puede que alguna mala traducción lo aplique, pero la traducción correcta sería: matriz, grupo, serie,.... depende del caso.

No sé si en algún otro país, como Bolivia, se habrá impuesto su uso.

Un saludo.


----------



## vicdark

No es algo creado en Bolivia, viene de PROZ.com, probablemente el diccionario técnico más autorizado.

Web Term Search from ProZ.com


----------



## frangs

Conozco esa página web y la consulto.
Pero como te comento, en España "arreglo" no se usa en ese sentido. No dudo que en otros países donde también se hable español se utilice.

un saludo.


----------



## Aviador

frangs said:


> ... te puedo asegurar que "arreglo" no se usa en ese sentido en España...


Ni en Chile, desde luego. Creo que por aquí se diría algo como _conjunto_, _juego_, _grupo_, etc.
No sé si en inglés se entienda automáticamente _solar array_ como conjunto de paneles solares, pero me parece que en castellano, no. Se necesitaría más información, como hacer explícito el término _panel_.


----------

